
Makefile: export PWD for OpenBSD's ksh(1) - JdeBP
https://git.zx2c4.com/wireguard-go/commit/?id=a050431f2660d73e191ab8100d2f0934c8aedbf9
======
JdeBP
For background, see
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/413225/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/413225/5132)
.

